# Problème Dropbox sous Maverick OSX



## Purcypat (14 Novembre 2013)

Bonsoir,
Depuis que j'ai installé Maverick, mon application Dropbox ne se lance plus. Je ne peux y accéder que par le site web. J'ai essayé de désinstaller l'application et de la réinstaller. Ca ne veut rien savoir. En fait, j'utilise 1password4 et pour les sauvegarde et synchronisation,j'ai paramétré le logiciel sous Dropbox. Tout se passe bien au niveau synchronisation entre mon Iphone et mon Ipad mais par contre la sauvegarde sur le mac marche mais la synchro ne se fait pas. Je soupçonne le fait que ça ne puisse pas marcher en passant par le site web ?? Vu que sur l'Ipad et sur l'Iphone cela se fait par l'application. 
Y aurait il une mise à jour de dropbox compatible sous maverick sinon que faire ?
Le paramètrage est le même sur les 3 machines. 

En attendant il ne me reste plus qu'à rentrer à nouveau mais informations sur l'iphone ou sur l'ipad. J'aimerai bien comprendre pourquoi sous maverick Dropbox ne se lance pas. Quand j'ai voulu le réinstaller il n'a même pas commencé l'installation.
Si quelqu'un rencontre le même pb ou si quelqu'un à une solution je suis preneuse
Merci d'avance
Cordialement


----------



## pascalformac (14 Novembre 2013)

pourtant la derniere maj dropbox ( la 2.4  fin septembre)  est compatible mavericks
et a été corrigée sept fois depuis
https://www.dropbox.com/release_notes

peut etre une desinstall reinstall pas bonne


----------



## Purcypat (15 Novembre 2013)

J'ai la version 2.4.7 à jour et ce qui est bizarre c'est que j'ai l'icône dans la barre d'outils en haut à droite de mon écran qui fait des synchronisations de temps en temps mais les infos du mac vers Ipad ou Iphone ne passent pas. Quand je désinstalle la version 2.4.7 et que j'essaye de la réinstaller, ça démarre à peine et l'image en bleue de dropbox apparaît et on me demande de double cliquer dessus pour lancer l'installation et là rien ne se passe ??? Faut il installer la version beta ?
Cordialement


----------



## pascalformac (15 Novembre 2013)

telecharge un autre 247
t'as peut etre eu un premier telechargement un peu foiré et vu comme "complet"alors qu'il y manque  quelques ko( ca arrive)


----------



## Purcypat (15 Novembre 2013)

Déjà fait ça ne change rien

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h30 ----------

Autres précisions les sauvegardes sur Dropbox se déroulent à merveille. Le petit icône dans ma barre d'outils en haut à droite fait des synchronisation de temps en temps mais les infos du mac ne passent pas sur les autres appareils je pense que c'est une histoire d'autorisations ??


----------



## pascalformac (15 Novembre 2013)

ou des reglages corrompus

une maniere de cibler

tester sur une autre session du mac


----------



## Purcypat (15 Novembre 2013)

Merci pour ces conseils je vais voir ce que je peux faire


----------



## Purcypat (16 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour 
N'ayant toujours pas résolu mon problème de Dropbox. Je précise que les sauvegardes de 1password se font sans problème mais que la synchronisation sur mac ne se fait pas. Je n'arrive toujours pas à ouvrir l'application. Je voudrais savoir si mes informations rentrées dans 1Password sont elles quand même en sécurité ?
Autre chose si c'est un pb d'autorisation qu'elle est la manip à faire.
1 Password ne peut-il pas se synchroniser sur le site web de dropbox ?
Merci pour votre aide car je tourne un peu en rond et surtout j'aimerai être sur que les infos sauvegardées sont en sécurité. C'est l'essentiel, après tant pis ça fait un peu plus de travaille pour rentrer ses infos mais tant pis.
Cordialement


----------



## pascalformac (16 Novembre 2013)

pistes
coté MAC puisque ailleurs tout baigne
* mauvaise desinstall Dropbox( qui bloquerait reinstall ) 
fouiner les forums dropbox


* couac special mavericks
-Il y a sans doute des legeres differences en DEsinstall propres  sur mavericks
(je sais pas lesquelles, genre noms et emplacement de fichiers)
ou
autre possible
un couac  sur ton mac ou cette session avec l'ouvreur de fichier telechargé , ou navigateur  utilisé
tester avec d'autres navigateurs et ou  ouverture d'autres fichiers ( même format que le telechargement dropbox)


----------



## Purcypat (16 Novembre 2013)

J'ai essayé de dissocier mon mac de Dropbox, j'ai suivi la procédure (en fouinant informations Dropbox qui d'après eux éliminerait un pb de fichiers corrompu) mais ça n'a rien changé donc ça ne doit pas être un pb de fichier corrompu. Mon interrogation du moment c'est puis-je laisser quand même mes informations dans 1password vu que les sauvegardes se font correctement ou dois je tout supprimer en attendant de régler le pb ?
Cordialement


----------



## pascalformac (16 Novembre 2013)

te bile pas
1P est sécurisé
(voir lesexplications chez agile)
et d'ailleurs ca n'a rien à voir avec la synchro dropbox
puisque ton souci est avec dropbox

en passant
je sais pas si c'est une option encore dans 1P *4*
Un truc que j'ai parfois utilisé avec 1P
le fichier html verrouillé
(qui peut etre utile  pour lire ses logs etc,sur une machine SANS 1P installé dessus)


----------



## Purcypat (16 Novembre 2013)

En tous cas merci pour ton aide précieuse !!! Je bidouille en informatique mais parfois on est dépassée par les événements. Je suis très tenace et je n'aime pas quand je tombe sur un os.
Je vais donc pour l'instant me résignée et rentrer d'une part mes infos sur le mac et d'autre part sur l'Ipad qui lui se synchronise bien avec l'Iphone c'est déjà ça. Je ne m'enlève pas de l'idée que l'appli ne se lance plus depuis maverick. Sinon pour enlever les applis proprement j'utilise mac cleaner qui jusque là ne m'a jamais posé de pb.
Merci pour ton aide si je trouve la solution je ne manquerais pas de le poster sur le forum


----------



## pascalformac (16 Novembre 2013)

STOOOOOP


BINGO!!

Que lis je  qui me fais bondir?
(puis soupirer en mode alalalala mécépasvré )

ca:   



Purcypat a dit:


> . Sinon pour enlever les applis proprement j'utilise mac cleaner



On le dit redit rere reredit à longueurs de fils d'aide

ne JAMAIS utiliser de desinstalleur generique
et ne suivre QUE la méthode de désinstall indiquée par le développeur
point barre

pourquoi?
très simple
facheuse tendance à virer ce qu'il ne faut pas
(et l'utilisateur sauf expert ne peut pas pister,et si expert il n'a aucun besoin de ce genre de dauberie)


----------



## Purcypat (18 Novembre 2013)

Petite rectification je me suis trompée j'ai utilisé App cleaner, ce n'est peut être pas mieux mais cette appli m'a été conseillée par des utilisateurs de longue date de Mac.

Petit progrès j'ai réinstallé le version 2.4.7 sur mon mac. Dropbox fonctionne puisqu'il synchronise mes données, il sauvegarde aussi parfaitement. Le seul hic c'est que les infos du mac ne passent toujours pas sur Iphone et Ipad. 
Mais s'il synchronise les données de 1password sur Dropbox c'est déjà bien pour le reste peut être une histoire de paramètrage. Pourtant tout semble identique ??

Cordialement


----------



## pascalformac (18 Novembre 2013)

Purcypat a dit:


> Petite rectification je me suis trompée j'ai utilisé App cleaner, ce n'est peut être pas mieux mais cette appli m'a été conseillée par des utilisateurs de longue date de Mac.



une petite recherche et tu verras les soucis engendrés par ce machin
( comme  par exemple , par taquinerie  de virer des fichiers OS et autres)

donc ici je recommanderai ca
* Réinstall d'OS
ou une install de mise à jour combinée 
(s'il y en a déjà pour mavericks)

* Desinstall propre de dropbox ( voir aides dropbox)
*reinstall dropbox

et à l'avenir ne désinstaller QUE par la méthode donnée par le developpeur d'une app


----------



## Purcypat (18 Novembre 2013)

Merci pour tes tuyaux
Cordialement


----------



## pascalformac (18 Novembre 2013)

si t'as la flemme de reinstaller mavericks
attendre sortie de 109*1*
(déjà chez les developpeurs)
et passer une couche de mise à jour combinée
(qui sortira sans doute en même temps comme d'hab)


----------



## FrançoisMacG (18 Novembre 2013)

Une toute autre piste dans Que faire lorsque Dropbox ne se synchronise pas ou prend 100 % de votre processeur

pas forcément incompatible avec la tienne.


----------



## r e m y (18 Novembre 2013)

Purcypat a dit:


> Petite rectification je me suis trompée j'ai utilisé App cleaner, ce n'est peut être pas mieux mais cette appli m'a été conseillée par des utilisateurs de longue date de Mac.....


 

eh ben! On dirait que t'as pas que des amis parmis les "utilisateurs de longue date de Mac"!


----------



## Purcypat (19 Novembre 2013)

Juste pour vous dire que mon pb est résolu. En fait dans 1password /Préférences j'ai fait modifier synchro et ensuite j'ai repris dropbox en donnant une nouvelle fois le chemin et là OH MIRACLE je me suis retrouvé avec chaque site en triple !!! mais après avoir effacé c'est doublons. J'ai fait l'essai de rentrer de nouvelles données dans 1Password et nickel chrome tout roule... Les mystères de l'informatique, ce qui est bizarre c'est que j'ai indiqué exactement le même chemin que la première fois et tout est rentré dans l'ordre. Ca fait du bien parce que ça faisait 3 jours que j'étais coincée, on va dire que ça m'a un peu pris la tête !!! mais bon le résultat est au rdv
Merci pour vos nombreuses pistes mais vraiment c'était tout bête !!!


----------



## pascalformac (19 Novembre 2013)

Purcypat a dit:


> Juste pour vous dire que mon pb est résolu.!



alors cliquer ..."résolu" 
( menu outils de discussion en haut)


----------

